# OB hives in northern climates. Where’s my queen?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If the observation hive is indoors, usually they will raise a small patch of brood in January and then take a break for a week or so. Then they raise another small patch of brood. Then it depends on the weather how soon they get serious. Sometimes they have dwindled too much to keep the brood warm. You need enough bees to cover a six inch diameter patch of brood or so.


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Michael. Interestingly enough today we actually spotted her. So at least I know that she is alive and well. My wife thought she may have seen some young looking bees on a warm day coming from the entrance a couple of weeks ago. Those may have been in fact from a small patch of brood just as you stated they might do.

Again thank you for the information.


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Here she is!


----------

